# How long after planting should I expect a sprout?



## Nizmoose (11/8/14)

Hi guys just quickly, I planted a Victoria rhizome from DrSmurto about a month ago and I'm just wondering if I should be seeing a sprout yet? I have another rhizome (POR) which also hasn't done much and a mates Victoria rhizome (also from smurto) also hasn't sprouted just thought I'd see if this is okay


----------



## mckenry (11/8/14)

VERY dependant on your climate. In the Highlands of NSW I wont see one til October. Then its all over for me in February. Some of the plants in Qld will be shooting now. I'm not sure how well they do, as its daylight hours, that gets them going, hence victoria and Tasmania are the main growing areas.
Mine (I grow 3 varieties, Cascade, Chinook and - I cant remember now, I have a hangover, but its a traditional lager hop) all sprouted in their first year, in October. I planted in September, so theyre strong and vigerous growers. I moved them once and they didnt do well in the new position. They were in front of massive leylandii trees. Even though they faced north with all day sun and they came on strong at the right time of year, they just wouldnt flower. It was like the leylandiis were stealing all the goodness. I cared for them properly. Just nothing. Moved them again and no worries, they flowered. Hardy things.


----------



## Nizmoose (11/8/14)

Hmm ok thanks for this, I'm in Adelaide so maybe it'll take a while yet


----------



## mofox1 (11/8/14)

I planted mine at the end of May - still nothing obvious, although a bit of careful excavating reveals that at least one of my Cascade rhizomes has roots.

If there's nothing showing by end of Sep, I'll look to replace them. Not sure whether I'll have any luck sourcing new 'zomes at that time of year though. :unsure:


----------



## Steve (11/8/14)

Nizmoose said:


> Hi guys just quickly, I planted a Victoria rhizome from DrSmurto about a month ago and I'm just wondering if I should be seeing a sprout yet? I have another rhizome (POR) which also hasn't done much and a mates Victoria rhizome (also from smurto) also hasn't sprouted just thought I'd see if this is okay


Wait until spring. Then you'll see it shoot.


----------



## mr_wibble (11/8/14)

What everyone else says.

I planted six before winter (3x Hallertau, 3x Goldings) two of one, and one of the other have sprouted.

I do need to water them more.


----------



## Nizmoose (11/8/14)

Okay glad to hear all these responses it's not just me!


----------



## Pilchard (12/8/14)

Keep the water off them if you have had showers every few weeks. The enemy of rhizomes and bulbs is wet feet in winter.

A rhyzome sleeps till good conditions and soil temps make it play so don't stress. Most rhyzome plants are set and forget, don't water them until actual growth is observed.

Cheers.


----------



## mr_wibble (12/8/14)

Pilchard said:


> Keep the water off them if you have had showers every few weeks. The enemy of rhizomes and bulbs is wet feet in winter.


That's good to know.

I haven't watered them much, but (aside from the fact we're getting light showers right now) it hasn't rained here since late June.
Maybe enough to make patterns in the dust, but that's it.


----------



## Nizmoose (12/8/14)

Pilchard said:


> Keep the water off them if you have had showers every few weeks. The enemy of rhizomes and bulbs is wet feet in winter.
> 
> A rhyzome sleeps till good conditions and soil temps make it play so don't stress. Most rhyzome plants are set and forget, don't water them until actual growth is observed.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for this, really good info I as well as others I'm sure weren't fully aware of!


----------



## looflirpa (14/8/14)

Planted 2 rhizomes on 1st August
Hersbrucker sprouted on 13 AUG
Chinook nothing happened.

(Sunshine Coast)


----------



## idzy (28/8/14)

Planted some as well. Hearing all these 'Mine's already sprouted!' stories is getting discouraging, glad I found this thread 

Hopefully they come up, otherwise I will need to continue buying that extra 500g / year of hops...LOL


----------



## Yob (28/8/14)

For gods sake.. dont go digging around looking for them, you'll find the bine and probably damage it, just have patience, if growing from a new zome, they need time to establish before you get many visual signs.


----------



## Nizmoose (28/8/14)

Yob said:


> For gods sake.. dont go digging around looking for them, you'll find the bine and probably damage it, just have patience, if growing from a new zome, they need time to establish before you get many visual signs.


Hahaha this is solid advice lol, just thought I'd update, after some much warmer weather I have two sprouts from one rhizome and my mate has found a sprout too! Seems one day a few weeks ago that was warmer than usual has woken it up


----------



## mckenry (18/9/14)

mckenry said:


> VERY dependant on your climate. In the Highlands of NSW I wont see one til October. Then its all over for me in February. Some of the plants in Qld will be shooting now. I'm not sure how well they do, as its daylight hours, that gets them going, hence victoria and Tasmania are the main growing areas.
> Mine (I grow 3 varieties, Cascade, Chinook and - I cant remember now, I have a hangover, but its a traditional lager hop) all sprouted in their first year, in October. I planted in September, so theyre strong and vigerous growers. I moved them once and they didnt do well in the new position. They were in front of massive leylandii trees. Even though they faced north with all day sun and they came on strong at the right time of year, they just wouldnt flower. It was like the leylandiis were stealing all the goodness. I cared for them properly. Just nothing. Moved them again and no worries, they flowered. Hardy things.


Well, my Cascade made a liar out of me. I have a few decent shoots already. I say already, as they are early for here. The other variety I couldnt remember was Hersbruker. The Hers and Chinook have not sprouted though.
The Cascade is normally first anyway, but I put the early start down to a mild winter and plenty of early spring rain.


----------



## Nizmoose (18/9/14)

mckenry said:


> Well, my Cascade made a liar out of me. I have a few decent shoots already. I say already, as they are early for here. The other variety I couldnt remember was Hersbruker. The Hers and Chinook have not sprouted though.
> The Cascade is normally first anyway, but I put the early start down to a mild winter and plenty of early spring rain.


Yeah it seems a few people have had early starts, My Vic and POR and my mates Vic have all got shoots, the annoying thing is I got all excited but the growth is mega slow because we've only had small patches of warm sunny weather (at least here in Adelaide) :/


----------



## lswhi3 (18/9/14)

All my rhizomes, except for Chinook, have sprouted in the last month. Ive got Smurto's chinook too, so I'm a bit worried as to why it hasnt sprouted but all of the other ones have!


----------



## Vini2ton (18/9/14)

The rise in soil temperature triggers growth.


----------

